# Are you in Utrecht? Advice please



## bellswell (Jul 30, 2015)

After much deliberation about when and where to move we have settled on Utrecht in June! Flights, movers and work are sorted and I really want to do as much research as possible before the move.

I think the kids will attend Taalschool Het Mozaiek, as we want them to eventually integrate into the Dutch system. I've not been able to find anything about this school in forums, but the school itself has been helpful so far. Does anyone have any experience with this school?

I've organised a temporary rental apartment for the first few weeks while we look for a more permanent rental. We will try to live close to the school, (which is in Ondiep), so anywhere between the city and Overvecht would be fine. Are there any areas you would recommend for a family with three active young children? Or any areas that should be avoided? (On google maps it looks like there is a sewerage plant near the school? Or is it just some sort of water treatment plant? Can anyone shed some light?) 

If anyone happens to be leaving in August 2016 or knows of a private rental that may be available around that time, please private message me. We will also need to furnish our whole apartment as it's not worth moving our household contents all the way from Australia! For the environment and our budget we prefer secondhand. Can anyone recommend a website where people sell their used furniture/etc? 

Happy just to hear about other peoples experiences in Utrecht too! (good and bad)

Thanks, 
Bell


----------



## DannyBlijenburg (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Bell,

I'm a Dutch student from Rotterdam and I don't know much about Utrecht, but I managed to find an article about good and bad neighborhoods to live in Utrecht. They say the worst areas to live are Kanaleneiland, Overvecht, Terwijde and Parkwijk. The best areas to live are Wittevrouwen and Vogelenbuurt. 

A popular Dutch website where people sell secondhand stuff is marktplaats.nl

Succes with moving to the Netherlands! 

Kind regards,


Danny Blijenburg


----------



## ExBat (Nov 24, 2015)

That will be quite a leap for you, especially considering it's the suburbs. You might also have difficulty finding places to rent. Didn't like Australia? (I'm considering moving to Melbourne in several years). 

Some info for you:

The state report on the school: http://www.onderwijsinspectie.nl/pdf/arrangement.pdf?pdfId=A0000329891
Go to page 8, the scale is 1-4, with 5 meaning "not relevant".
The school scores on averages a 3 (on the scale of 4).

Check state reports on schools: http://www.onderwijsinspectie.nl/

2nd hand things (anything): â‰¥ Marktplaats - De plek om nieuwe en tweedehands spullen te kopen en verkopen

You might also want to visit the charity shop in Utrecht: Kringloopcentrum de A.R.M.

Closest Ikea (might be easier for you than going to all the addresses for 2nd hand goods, Ikea will deliver and install): Van Rensselaerlaan 7, 3526 AP Utrecht, Netherlands

Cheapest electronics (compares store prices): Pricewatch - Vergelijk elektronicaprijzen

One thing you'll like is that online delivery is very good in NL. Just about anything you can have delivered and install the next day, as long as you buy it online.

Payments online are done via "iDeal" (debit transaction), you have access to that if you open up a bank account (any bank). Credit cards are almost not used in NL (but it's possible to use it), Debit cards is the way people pay.

Look for place to rent:
Zoek huizen en appartementen te koop in Nederland [funda]
Huis kopen, huren of zelf verkopen? Bekijk alle huizen op JAAP.NL

"Huren" means renting. Example utrecht: Huurwoningen in Utrecht

Travelling in NL is done with a pay-as you go system (mostly): https://www.ov-chipkaart.nl/home-1.htm (you can also get an anonymous card, it's a trend these days) [it works by you scanning it when you enter, and again scan when you exit, for trains this is on platforms, for buses this is inside the bus at the entrance and exit).

Let me know if you'd like to know anything else.


----------

